# Minor leakage on Crius...



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Hi All,

Not sure if this is an issue which is unique to my crius or not so thought I would put it out there and see if anyone has the same issue and perhaps could offer some advice?

My crius works like a dream however i have minor leakage in the area marked below. 
It's not enough to mess however it does leave me with sticky fingers.
(I have tried several juices)







Thanks in advance...


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure if this is an issue which is unique to my crius or not so thought I would put it out there and see if anyone has the same issue and perhaps could offer some advice?
> 
> ...


It's not coming from just above? Ie. the chimney is attached to the glass properly (and seal is in place?)?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> It's not coming from just above? Ie. the chimney is attached to the glass properly (and seal is in place?)?



Hi there thought that as well but its tiny drops of liquid just on that line... I will have a look when i use the tank again and make sure.


----------



## Cespian (18/2/16)

Mine done the same in the beginning. Its normal apparently, and I'm pretty sure a few other Crius owners have experienced the same. But to remedy mine, I replaced the rubber seal between the SS chimney base thingy and the glass (once you dismantle everything you will see what rubber seal I am talking about). 

If you don't come right, let me know and I will post a step by step picture tut when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Thanks a mil Cespian.
I will have a look and let you know !

Think i need to give the entire tank a bit of a service, just need to find o rings.


----------



## Cespian (18/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Thanks a mil Cespian.
> I will have a look and let you know !
> 
> Think i need to give the entire tank a bit of a service, just need to find o rings.



Sure. Its a mission dismantling the tank though for the first time. If you havent already done it, here's what I done to loosen everything up:

1. Remove the airflow/build deck (this should be easy as pie)
2. Open up the top fill thingy
3. Firmly grip the glass section in your left hand (not too tight though) and make sure the drip tip side faces your right hand
4. Stick a screw driver (I used a 2.4mm precision screw driver - not the tiny blue ones) into the juice fill hole and hook it into the bottom of the chimney
5. Pull the screw driver down
6. You have successfully dismantled the tank

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## MikeVape (18/2/16)

Mine does exactly the same. 
So if I take between crius and Griffin. 

Griffin does not leak at all. 
So I got to say I prefer my Griffin. 
And airflow is way better. 
And the taste is more vibrant. 

Griffin wins hands down for me.


----------



## BhavZ (18/2/16)

It is quite common

If you take out the deck you will see there is a section between the actual build deck and the base (the two are held together by the 510 pin).

Over a period of time (couple of refills without washing out the tank) juice collects in that gap and seeps out in the location identified in your image.

If you leave it long enough juice will seep out at the bottom between the base and airflow ring.

To prevent this from happening was out the base every few tanks or when you see it leaking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

BhavZ said:


> It is quite common
> 
> If you take out the deck you will see there is a section between the actual build deck and the base (the two are held together by the 510 pin).
> 
> ...



Flip thanks for the solution man, I never put the washing and leak stopping together as the solution to my forever leaking tank - I assume this will also apply to my Griffin? Because the Griffin suffers from the same minor leak. I just accepted them as a very slightly leaky tank.


----------



## BhavZ (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Flip thanks for the solution man, I never put the washing and leak stopping together as the solution to my forever leaking tank - I assume this will also apply to my Griffin? Because the Griffin suffers from the same minor leak. I just accepted them as a very slightly leaky tank.


That is correct, should work for the griffin as well


----------



## Achmat89 (21/2/16)

it is also wick dependent.

I washed my Crius about 3 days ago and no leak since, probably will leak after a while... but 3 whole days is a long time compared to having it leaking nearly every day.

ATM i have 24g nichrome 3mm ID, i take a pad of muji jap cotton and cut in half (not sure the size) and then do the Scottish roll technique. You practically need to force it in the coils(becareful not to damage the coils in the process) once you have the cotton in fluff it out and cut it to size, dont let it be too long as the cotton *shouldn't* sit in the juice wells instead i let them lay ontop of the juice well this way it blocks from too much juice coming up and the cotton is thick enough to absorb nearly all the juice coming up.
Make sure you keep the airslot beneath the coil open and not let cotton cover as this will make the draw tighter.

I have done some research on the Reddit and ECF regarding the leak, and they said it's possible the the peak insulator on the build deck has a crack in it from excessive heat and then cooling down to quickly thus allowing the juice to seep through and build up eventually pushing out the above mentioned spot (AFC ring) . not sure how true this is though.

Hope this helps you guys.

VapeOn

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Sooo how the heck does one separate the build deck from the base on a crius, mine seems impossible to remove, does it screw off?


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Sooo how the heck does one separate the build deck from the base on a crius, mine seems impossible to remove, does it screw off?


It does. Surely you removed it to build on it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> It does. Surely you removed it to build on it?



Been building on the base, but will give this a bash tonight, perhaps its just sticky. I thought it was fixed. My bad 

Thanks Stosta


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Been building on the base, but will give this a bash tonight, perhaps its just sticky. I thought it was fixed. My bad
> 
> Thanks Stosta


Oh wait! I think I'm misunderstanding you! I was thinking you were refering to taking the base off the chimney. I don't think the build deck comes off the base. Have a feeling you would end up bending your posts if you listened to my comment above!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh wait! I think I'm misunderstanding you! I was thinking you were refering to taking the base off the chimney. I don't think the build deck comes off the base. Have a feeling you would end up bending your posts if you listened to my comment above!!



Ok thanks, would have been confused as hell trying that tonight lol


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Ok thanks, would have been confused as hell trying that tonight lol


Confused and kakmal! (is that considered swearing? I'm an english speaker so I don't know!)


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Hahahaha, I think that slips through the radar

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Thanks for all the helpful commentary guys

@CloudmanJHB , my Crius also has a tiny bit of juice there but I have also seen a droplet occasionally by the airhole section. I just wipe it with some toilet paper sometimes.

That said, I havent gotten round to opening it yet and giving it a clean. Probably have vaped around 10 tankfuls or maybe more so far. Thanks for the helpful tips @Cespian on opening this thing up.
Am going to try your guide and see if I can get it open without breaking anything...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Mine done the same in the beginning. Its normal apparently, and I'm pretty sure a few other Crius owners have experienced the same. But to remedy mine, I replaced the rubber seal between the SS chimney base thingy and the glass (once you dismantle everything you will see what rubber seal I am talking about).
> 
> If you don't come right, let me know and I will post a step by step picture tut when I get home.



Think i might bug you for this pic bud, when you have a chance...


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the helpful commentary guys
> 
> @CloudmanJHB , my Crius also has a tiny bit of juice there but I have also seen a droplet occasionally by the airhole section. I just wipe it with some toilet paper sometimes.
> 
> ...


Oh no! @Silver , the only reason I haven't been too distressed about not getting the tank off my Crius is because I know you are in the same club. If you do it I'll be all by myself... And then it's not really a club, just some loser who can't get his tank open.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh no! @Silver , the only reason I haven't been too distressed about not getting the tank off my Crius is because I know you are in the same club. If you do it I'll be all by myself... And then it's not really a club, just some loser who can't get his tank open.



Dont worry @Stosta - lol

we should arrange a Skype multi conference call and ask @Cespian to guide all the Crius unopened owners on how to get their tanks open

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (22/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Think i might bug you for this pic bud, when you have a chance...



Hehehe, not a problem. I will do that as soon as I get the kids to bed tonight. @Silver I will include the steps you require to dismantle it as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (22/2/16)

Hey @CloudmanJHB 

Pictures would have taken too long haha, hope you don't mind, I made a video. @Silver and @Stosta I think you will benefit from the dismantling part. 

I'm not sure on uploading videos hence saved it in my public dropbox folder that you can download and view (already reduced the file from 200+mb to 50mb). See link below:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/87283048/crius.mp4

Hope that helps, and give me a shout should anything be unclear

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey @CloudmanJHB
> 
> Pictures would have taken too long haha, hope you don't mind, I made a video. @Silver and @Stosta I think you will benefit from the dismantling part.
> 
> ...


Legend @Cespian ! Thanks for taking the time to do this! I will have a look when the boss isn't looking. I mean when I'm on lunch...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (23/2/16)

Hey there Cespian, thanks a mil for this... I will dismantle completely as soon as i get a gap and try this and see how my o-ring looks.

Thanks for all the effort with the video bud, greatly appreciated !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey there Cespian, thanks a mil for this... I will dismantle completely as soon as i get a gap and try this and see how my o-ring looks.
> 
> Thanks for all the effort with the video bud, greatly appreciated !


Dodgey! You're going to need a mirror or something for that!


----------



## Stosta (23/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey @CloudmanJHB
> 
> Pictures would have taken too long haha, hope you don't mind, I made a video. @Silver and @Stosta I think you will benefit from the dismantling part.
> 
> ...


By the gods you ravaged that poor thing! As nervous as I am to do that I will give it a go this weekend, can't be hygenic not washing that tank. Thanks for taking the time and putting in the effort to do this @Cespian ! Legend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (23/2/16)

Stosta said:


> By the gods you ravaged that poor thing! As nervous as I am to do that I will give it a go this weekend, can't be hygenic not washing that tank. Thanks for taking the time and putting in the effort to do this @Cespian ! Legend!



Haha, actually I didn't apply much force. The important part is getting proper grip on the tank. Before this method, I used, heat, cold and excessive force but nothing worked... this did. Good luck with your dismantling

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY (23/2/16)

thanks so much @Cespian I have booked marked this page and will always send people here when they have issues with the Crius. I know people are generally lazy to look through all posts, then they just post the question even though it has been answered before. I've done this, and will probably still do it. Especially if I cannot find the answer i'm looking for in the first post I read from the search results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

